# Company of Heroes 1 - Mehrspieler wird auf Steam umgestellt.



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Strategiespieler und Company of Heroes Freunde.

Bisher wurden die Server für die Mehrspielerpartien des Unternehmens Quazal genutzt. Doch da diese demnächst abgeschaltet werden, wird auch der 1.Teil auf Steamworks umgestellt.

Hier mal ein paar Punkte dazu:



 		Ab dem 8. April ist vorgesehen, dass ihr durch Eingabe des  Original-Spielcodes eine vollständige Version von Company of Heroes via  Steam herunterladen könnt.
 		Eine Liste mit unterstützten Server-Features soll in Kürze folgen.
 		Am 7. Mai werden die Quazal-Server abgeschaltet.
 		Die Möglichkeit, eine Art Archiv der CoH-Mehrspieler-Daten  (Ranglisten, Statistiken et cetera) zu erstellen, wird derzeit geprüft.
 		Um auch nach der Deaktivierung der Quazal-Server Zugriff auf euren Key  zu erhalten, wird an einem entsprechenden Tool gearbeitet (nötig sein  werden dafür eure Login-Angaben für CoH).


Den kompletten Artikel dazu kann man hier nachlesen


Ich hab es gerade auch mal bei meinem Steamaccount getestet. Die damaligen Keys der Ladenversionen lassen sich einwandfrei aktivieren.


----------



## LordCrash (9. April 2013)

Hat eignetlich schon jemand hier an der Closed Beta zu CoH 2 für Preorder-Kunden teilgenommen? Ist das Spiel so gut, wie ich es mir erhoffe?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hat eignetlich schon jemand hier an der Closed Beta zu CoH 2 für Preorder-Kunden teilgenommen? Ist das Spiel so gut, wie ich es mir erhoffe?


 
Also ich bin nicht dabei, nein. Weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob die Leute darüber reden dürfen oder eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung unterzeichnen mussten. Es ist nämlich verdächtig ruhig


----------



## Exar-K (12. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt 2 Einträge zu CoH in meiner Steamliste.
So ganz durchgeblickt wozu das gut sein soll, habe ich da noch nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 2 Einträge zu CoH in meiner Steamliste.
> So ganz durchgeblickt wozu das gut sein soll, habe ich da noch nicht.


 
Stimmt, bei mir ist das heute auch so. Ich hab Company of Heroes und dann jetzt neu noch Company of Heroes (New Steam Version) drin.


----------



## golani79 (12. April 2013)

Schätze mal, die New Steam Version wird dann halt auch online funktionieren, während die alte wohl nur im Offlinemodus funktionieren wird, wenn die Server abgedreht werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schätze mal, die New Steam Version wird dann halt auch online funktionieren, während die alte wohl nur im Offlinemodus funktionieren wird, wenn die Server abgedreht werden.


 
Jap, das scheint einfach die neue angepasste Steam-Version zu sein und wenn man die CoH Addons auf Steam registriert/aktiviert, werden sie da dann auch als DLC angezeigt.


----------



## guenther386 (5. Juni 2013)

also ich habe company of heroes 2 die open beta im steam account drinnen!
gespielt habe ich noch nicht, habe es auch grade erst gemerkt und bin noch am runterladen.

gruß guenther386


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2013)

guenther386 schrieb:


> also ich habe company of heroes 2 die open beta im steam account drinnen!
> gespielt habe ich noch nicht, habe es auch grade erst gemerkt und bin noch am runterladen.
> 
> gruß guenther386


 
Ja, seit gestern Abend kann jeder Company of Heroes 2 herunterladen und an der Open-Beta teilnehmen. Diese geht über 2 Wochen.


----------



## Borny1 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo
mal ne frage wollte gerade Company of Heroes starten nach denn sequenzen steht auf eimal dran, bitte legen sie die CD von Company of Heroes ein obwohl ich se im Laufwerk drinne habe. Habe es geschafft ins Spiel jetzt reinzukommen aber kann mich nicht online anmelden.
Wäre cool wenn mir jemand da helfen könnte. 
lg


----------



## golani79 (22. Juni 2013)

Welche Version hast du installiert?


----------



## Borny1 (22. Juni 2013)

Wenn du die pages meinst hab ich alle geladen bis vor 4 Wochen circa ging es ja auch noch


----------



## golani79 (22. Juni 2013)

Nein, ich mein damit, welche Version in Steam - es gibt ja, wie in diesem Artikel nun beschrieben, eine eigene Version, die zum Onlinespielen da ist.
Die hat man automatisch in der Steambibliothek.


----------



## Borny1 (22. Juni 2013)

Sry aber kapier recht wenig-.- was is steam hab nur denn relic wo ich halt die Pages geladen habe des ging bis jetzt evtl von Anfang an erklären wäre super


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2013)

Hast du die Ladenversion von Company of Heroes? Den Key davon kannst du in Steam aktivieren.
Falls Du noch nichts mit Steam zu tun hattest. Das ist eine Spieleplattform von Valve. Da musst du dir hier das Programm laden und installieren. Dann erstellst du dir dort einen Account. Wenn du dich eingeloggt hast, gehst du oben auf Spiele und dann "Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren". Dort gibst du dann deinen Produktschlüssel von Company of Heroes ein und lädst das Spiel herunter. Danach kannst du es dann zocken.

Leider geht es mittlerweile nicht mehr anders. Da der Vertrag mit dem Serverbetreiber ausgelaufen war und die einzige Chance das Spiel zu retten, war eben, das Spiel auf Steam umzustellen.


----------



## Borny1 (23. Juni 2013)

Ok vielen dank werde es versuchen


----------



## nic2511 (10. August 2013)

*coh*

ich Habe auch dieses problem aber ich habe das genauso gemacht wie ichs gelesen habe aber es funktioniert noch immer nicht.

bitte um dringende hilfe
Danke


----------



## LordCrash (10. August 2013)

nic2511 schrieb:


> ich Habe auch dieses problem aber ich habe das genauso gemacht wie ichs gelesen habe aber es funktioniert noch immer nicht.
> 
> bitte um dringende hilfe
> Danke


 Welches Problem genau?


----------



## Taiwez (14. August 2013)

Ich finde es klasse, dass man CoH nun auch über Steam online spielen kann. Darüber laufen sowieso die meisten Spiele und da ja jetzt der zweite Teil auch darüber läuft, war dies ja abzusehen.

Diesen Schritt würde ich mir auch bei anderen Spielen wünschen, z Bsp. muss man sich bei Borderlands 1 oder bei Battlefield 2 immer noch über eine Plattform ausserhalb von Steam anmelden (Gamespy?).

Ich finde es generell eher unpraktisch, Spiele über andere Plattformen laufen zu lassen, wenn ich z Bsp. Far Cry 3 spielen möchte, ärgere ich mich jedes Mal, mich noch über Uplay anmelden zu müssen. Der Sinn dahinter bleibt mir ehrlich gesagt verwehrt.

Ganz zu schweigen vom alten Games for Windows-Live Prinzip, das war ein einziger Witz. 

Alles in Allem also die richtige und nachvollziehbare Entscheidung!


----------

